# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Puthja e parë.

## fjollita

Une ende se kam provuar, prandaj me tregoni kur e keni provuar, ne cilen moshe? plz :xhemla: 

Cfare keni ndjere?

Cfare ka ndryshuar ajo me pas per ju?

----------


## SeveN

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm me te vertete???
une kam qene 15 vjec kur kem dhene puthjen time te pare. akoma edhe sot e mbaj mend. ishte nje eksperience e bukur.

----------


## goldian

puthja e pare eshte si cdo gje e pa provuar me pare
une kam puthur per here te pare kur isha 16 vjec
dhe gjithe naten nuk flija dhe prisja te zbardhte drita ta puthja te dashuren(ISH SOT)serish
fjollita me lejohet te pyes sa vjec je???

----------


## AlbaneZ

Une e kam provuar ne vit te trete te shkolles se mesme dhe ka qene fantastike  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ERWIN70

> une ende se kam provuar, prandaj me tregoni kur e keni provuar, ne cilen moshe? plz


Unë e kam provuar në moshën 18 vjeçare dhe jam ndjerë shumë shumë i lumtur. Ka qenë dashuria ime e parë...dhe vazhdoj dhe sot të kem lidhje shumë të forta shpirtërore me atë vajzë.

----------


## Loriku-Gjakove

> une ende se kam provuar, prandaj me tregoni kur e keni provuar, ne cilen moshe? plz



Nje gje di te them une ty se kur taprovosh gjithe naten nuk do te zeje gjumi  :shkelje syri:  

Ne shkolle te mesme kam qen ska rendesi mosha besoj aty rreth 18-tave

----------


## mario_kingu

kam reth  15 vjec  me nje greke o man me ka heq petllen kur ta
provosh gjithe naten nuk do te zeje gjumi  

do mendosh per pathjen tjeter  :perqeshje: PppP po kur vete 20  e ku di un athere  kur ke kaluar nga 100 pathje te duket si buka me djath   :perqeshje: pP

----------


## XX22

Nuk e tregoj ,eshte moment,date,kohe,emocion qe me perket vetem mua.Me vjen keq fjollita po nuk te ndihmoj dot.Mire e ka thene edhe my bro sa vjeç je ti?Dhe sikur kishe nje te dashur mbaj mend me te cilin ishe ndare?Ishte ne nje klase me ty,apo dashuri platonike,pa puthje?

----------


## CeLi

Puthja e pare ne nje lidhje te re eshte fillimi i asaj lidhje dhe nese ajo puthje jepet dhe ala french .... Bujrum  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## FierAkja143

Fjollita mos u nxito yllo.

Un 19 vjece per vehte e kam dhen puthjen e pare.
Ca te them un ty? thjesht gjej nje person qe ja vlen.  Mos puth kot ke te dali perpara qe ne mosh te vogel ngaqe ashtu bejn shoqet e tua.

----------


## FierAkja143

Ja budalleku i shkruajtur para syve te mi!  Me e keqa eshte se kshu mendojn nja 70-80% te meshkujve.

Ca rendesie ka nese je si yll apo si ndo nje planet tjeter?  Fjollita ti mos i degjo gjera te tilla.  Sdo te thot qe po te jesh pak e bukur duhet te kesh filluar te puthesh njerez qe ne mosh te vogel.

----------


## dielli qe lind

Nuk mund ta harroj kurre, 14 vjec, ishte dhurata qe me dhuroj per datelindje,edhe sot me kujtohen buzet e lagura,dhe zemra qe po me dilte nga kraharori nga te rrahurat. Ishin momente te mrekullueshme.

----------


## babybell

une paskam qene me e vogla nga gocat e forumit: 13 vjeçe
sidoqofte mbaj mend qe me traumatizoi fare, mu duk shume gje e shpifur dhe per sh sh sh kohe nuk putha me njeri, lol

besoj se varet sh nga njeriu te cilin po puth. si per here te pare duhet shume embelsi dhe sa me pak nxitim.

----------


## RaPSouL

*Puthjen e pare e kam dhuruar ne moshen 15 vjecare dhe ishte shume fantastike :P*

----------


## ildushja

> Fjollita mos u nxito yllo.
> 
> Un 19 vjece per vehte e kam dhen puthjen e pare.
> Ca te them un ty? thjesht gjej nje person qe ja vlen.  Mos puth kot ke te dali perpara qe ne mosh te vogel ngaqe ashtu bejn shoqet e tua.


 :pa dhembe:  E bone sikur po i jep virgjerin jo sikur po e puth..


Goce e di si eshte, puth dike qe te pelqen, kur e ndjen ne castin e duhur, puthe. Qe ja vlen thot... kjo tjetra, po di ajo ja vle s'ja vle... po sikur te mendoj qe ja vlen dhe kur ta puthi mos te di me puth ai?  :kryqezohen:  

Nejse mos u nxito beje kur t'vi per mbare.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KUSi

*normal qe puthjen e pare me ka dhene mami hahahahahah*

----------


## Fiona

Une per vete isha 14 vjec. Me sa lexoj lart, disa nga ju s'ju zuri gjumi, ndersa un TOP FARE, LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL. Ishte shumeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee kot, ndoshta ngaqe s'e pelqeja ate cunin. Po pastaj sikur te lezetohet me kalimin e kohes.
Fjollita, mos puth njerez kot me kot. Puth dike qe pelqen sepse te shijon me shumeeeeeeeeee, ight.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Erindi

Fiona M'duket Se Paske Puth pa Llap  :buzeqeshje:  Pranaj ste ka shiju Ahahahha.
 Puthjen Time te Pare e Kam Dhen ne Moshen 16 Vjecare Diten e Ditelindjes

----------


## selina_21

Sme kujtonet hiccccc

----------


## brazili

kur dhash puthjen e pare po mendoja per puthjen e dyte. ishte aq e bukur sa edhe ............  vazhdon heren tjeter.

----------

